# DVD Recording--possible?



## gossunc (Feb 19, 2006)

Ladies and Gents...

Forgive my ignorance...just purchased an RCA DVD+R/+RW & VCR recorder this afternoon expecting it I wouldn't have a problem transferring content from my DIRECTV TIVO unit. On my first attempt, the DVD Recorder told me the content was protected and that I could not record.  

Why is this? Am I doing something wrong? I've read a lot of posts on here and I think you guys know what I'm talking about...thing is, I can't figure out what you're talking about (i.e. unsubscribed TIVO box, stand alone unit, etc). 

Please help!

Thanks,

Goose


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You aren't doing anything wrong. The content on the TiVo has copyright protection and the combo DVD/VCR recorder won't allow it to be copied.


----------



## gossunc (Feb 19, 2006)

Work arounds?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I've got an RCA unit too. I just set it to record, then have the Tivo unit play instead of using the Record to VCR option. I don't know if that makes a difference or not. Also, I am recording shows (like 24), not movies.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Saving to VCR isn't anything different from just playing the show directly from a protection standpoint. As for work arounds. There are devices that remove macrovision protection. Anymore talk about that here is against the forum rules.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> You aren't doing anything wrong. The content on the TiVo has copyright protection and the combo DVD/VCR recorder won't allow it to be copied.


I've never encountered anything with copy protection. Perhaps the OP was working with, and Jim is refering to, PPV movies or something?


----------



## Teacher Steve (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a Pioneer 220 DVD Recorder and have never had a problem with copy protection, even with PPV (at least with my RCA DVR-40). It's all in the setup, I guess. I also do not use the "Record to VCR" mode. I just let whatever I'm recording play, and then just press "record" on my DVD recorder. I don't know what makes my setup different from yours. Maybe because its an older DVD recorder/Tivo setup???


----------



## gossunc (Feb 19, 2006)

Works now...had an S cable connection from the TIVO to the DVD Recorder...switched it to RCA video cable & 2 audios...works fine.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

I have the R-10 and a Panny recorder and have had no problem recording PPV movies.


----------



## texas arsenal (Feb 3, 2005)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> I have the R-10 and a Panny recorder and have had no problem recording PPV movies.


Im in the exact same boat.


----------



## mjitkop (Oct 3, 2002)

I have an HDVR2 hooked up to an iLo DVDR04 DVD recorder via S-Video cable and I have successfully made DVD's of the shows I wanted to archive. No movies from HBO or PPV though so that may explain that I haven't had any problems so far. When it comes to movies, I can just buy the official DVD's and I get all the special features with the movie. I only transfer to DVD shows that are not officially available on DVD already, it's only for my own use.

I must say too that I have a special version of the firmware in my DVD recorder anyway, just in case the transfer would give me a hard time.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

texas arsenal said:


> Im in the exact same boat.


You can get D* for boats now????


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

texas arsenal said:


> Im in the exact same boat.


Same here with a Sony HDD recorder.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> You can get D* for boats now????


Of course... just call D* and they will *ship* it to you.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

goony said:


> Of course... just call D* and they will *ship* it to you.


Oh man, that joke should be sunk without a trace!!


----------



## shstrang98 (Jan 3, 2005)

> ...RCA...


Have you had the RCA unit too long to return it? I have a Sony (junk) GX315 and it seems to record everything from my D* TIVO including ppv.


----------



## Larus (Nov 15, 2001)

My Liteon DVD recorder also records everything (including PPV) off my DirecTiVo using "record to VCR" with no problem


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

{just purchased an RCA DVD+R/+RW & VCR recorder}

R10/samsung4040>Pan ES10-never a problem recording any PPV or movie station(over 400 burns) 

Could the fact that its a combo unit be causing him problems and giving him false copy protection problems?

On the HT forums there are a few DVD recorders that seem to act as if there is copy protecton when there is not.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Gotta jump on board here....I've got a Panasonic DMR E20 that always reacts to copy protection should anyone (for whatever reason) try to copy a VHS tape to it and it has never had a problem with anything on DirecTV. Ditto on the Liteon 5006 in the bedroom. 

Is there are master list of DVD recorders that have this....problem?


----------



## tpamsam (Aug 23, 2004)

I have burned over 250 movies in a little over 2 years from my tivo d-tv box to my dvd recorder. I have had no problems at all. I record from the record to vcr screen and it does a perfect job of burning to dvd. I have recorded from HBO, STARZ, Showtime, E.T.C.... I record pro football games from my nfl package, I burn college games(FB and BB) with no problem..


----------



## mrmcmanus (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a Toshiba DVD recorder and a Panasonic one; neither is a combo. The Panasonic will record Tivoed movies from HBO just fine; the Toshiba will not, although it will record most anything else--football games, regular shows, whatever. Obviously the copy protection in the two recorders is different. 

Mary


----------

